# 1975 Stingray Decal Location/Placement



## OLDTIMER (Mar 24, 2015)

I am coming around near the end of a very long restoration on a 1975 Stingray. Before sending the frame & fork out for stripping and painting, I took an amass of photos on my cell phone to help in apply the decals correctly.
  Unfortunately, my cell phone took a dump and you can guess......I was not able to transfer any of my photos and now I an "in a pickle".
  Can anyone out there give me some measurements or photos of the crossbar "Schwinn" scripts...and a measurement from the top of the bottom bracket tube to the bottom of the round "Schwinn Quality" decal on the seat tube?  The fork darts and the chain guard are no concern.
   If possible, a photo as if you were standing up off the seat and straddling the top tube and looking down on both of the "Schwinn" scripts.
   And/or close-up shots of any decals with reference points would help greatly.

   Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 24, 2015)

There's 100's perhaps 1,000's  of stingray photos on google images you could get pretty darned close and perhaps nail it with em. Link: 
https://www.google.com/search?q=Sch...a=X&ei=m-IRVZftCISZgwSZ5YHYCg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg
.


----------

